# jar aus SVN



## PollerJava (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

hat das schon mal jemand versucht mit Java eine JAR aus einem Projekt zu erzeugen welches sich im SVN befindet - geht das überhaupt? 

Und das zweite, was ich machen möchte ist einfach ein Projekt bzw. ein File eines Projektes aus dem SVN auszuchecken?
Hat sich damit schon mal jemand beschäftigt. 
Es handelt sich bei mit und eine Web- Applikation - einfach JSP als frontend und Java als Backend (Tomcat).


----------



## Gonzo17 (24. Mai 2012)

Hm, habe ich nicht, aber Google hat mir folgenden Vorschlag gemacht: SVNKit :: Subversion for Java
Also rein mit Java wird es wohl schwer, aber mit einer zusätzlichen lib ist das natürlich möglich. Aber keine Ahnung wie gut/schlecht SVNKit ist.


----------



## maki (24. Mai 2012)

Bei SVNKit sollte man auf die Lizenz achten, zahlen oder GPL.


----------



## PollerJava (24. Mai 2012)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Bei SVNKit sollte man auf die Lizenz achten, zahlen oder GPL.



Was heißt das jetzt? da muss ich was zahlen für dieses FW?


----------

